# pier cart



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i don't know if anyone has noticed some of the carts on the piers last year for hauling gear. sams club has a garden cart with air filled tires, metal construction, and now with plastic side rails. (i bought one last year but it had metal sides which made it a litle hevier). it carries all the gear i need on the pier and installed 8 rod holders made of PVC which are attached with plastic tie straps. just a litle helpful info !!


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

How much was it?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I saw that at Sam's Club--Big Lots has a similar one for $60 or so. Big inflatable tires and green steel construction.

Too big for my camry I'm afraid.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Shoot the wheels are worth $60. Big Lots huh? Gotta head there tonight and see if they have them down here.

Thanks.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Bought one of these myself last year and it works great. Since I have limited hauling space in a pathfinder with a two kids and weeks worth of luggage, I welded two 3/4" square tubes the lenght of the cart to the bottom. To this I welded one of the small receiver hitches, the type that bolts to the bottom of a step bumper, in the center of the cart. Took some 2" square tubing and fabricated me an offset sleeve. I take the sleeve slide it in the receiver in the pathfinder insert pin, slide the cart on the sleeve insert another pin, attach two ratchet straps from the cart to the tire carrier for stability, and I'm ready to ride with extra storage area for my tackle box, cooler, etc. 

True we may look a little like the Beverly Hillbillies on the road but for the convenience of the cart on the pier I don't care. 

After I welded this up I painted the whole cart with the bedliner in the spray cans for extra protection against the salt and added 12 rod holders.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Went to my local Big Lots and no dice.  

Need to try Sam's Club next. Do you remember the brand name?


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

You can also try Tractor Supply and HomeDepot.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

I guess I'm going to splurge and get the Fish-N-Mate. Looked at that cart on the web and don't think it will do what I want to do. 

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Get the larger version (The Senior) you'll be glad you did!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Surf and Turf - Check Lighthouse Tackle for the cart. They usually have one or two there and it'll save you on shipping.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

They make a hitch for carrying the fish-n- mate on the outside of a car or truck.
http://www.fishnmate.com/new_products/fishnmate_caddy.html


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i bought a hitch hauler from u-haul several years ago. its just a platform that slides right in to my hitch and i just lift the cart right up on to it and strap it down. never have to load or unload that 75 lb tackle box or the cooler or any of my other gear. really works great. and i dont have a truck just a med sized car.


----------



## bigmanindc (Mar 13, 2003)

Just go and by a basic luggage carrier or use the old one that you have. Not designed for fishing but works just as well.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Got the Fish-n-Mate. Long Bay Point Bait and Tackle for a REALLY great price. Promised I wouldn't tell!

I tried the miniature fold-up fork truck. It was great for the pier and limited stuff (50 qt cooler and tackle box), but for the beach it was a "drag" even with the big tires I put on it. Saw Nsearch4Drum's cart and knew that was the trick. 

Thanks guys and if you are in the market for one talk to Long Bay Point Bait & Tackle, maybe he'll give you a GREAT deal too!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Greetings Surf and Turf!

You'll be happy with the cart - I know I am with mine.

Lugging up to 8 rods, tackle box, cooler, chair, bait bucket, waders, rod tubes, etc. is a breeze over the sand or the pier. 

I use a couple of straps to go over all my stuff to make sure I don't lose anything on the way.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanxs for the Props-Surf-n-Turf.I think purchasing that cart has added at least 20 more years on my back!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Anybody retrofit this nursery wagon as a pier/surf cart? Add some rails, rod holders, etc. Looks like it could work. Not sure how the bearings would hold up to sand, tho.

Nu rsery Wagon


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Deck dimensions are good on the nursery cart. It'll hold coolers up to 150 quarts. It would be strong enought to support the weight of a ice filled cooler of that size too. Only thing that may be a problem is the cart weighs about 73 pounds unloaded. Add that to rods, cooler, 15 or more lbs of ice and possibly a cooler full of caught fish and it could be a problem hauling all that weight back to a vehicle after a long day in the sun fishing or after a long tiring night fishing. And that's pulling it off a concrete or wooden pier. Then there's the old "heave ho" to get it into your vehicle. 

A sandy beach is different all together. Probably too much weight and it could be a struggle. It has ball bearing steel wheels. Nylon bearing would be better for using it in sand. 

Good for using if the 73 lb empty weight is something one can easily handle. And it'll be perfect for those who aren't skilled enough to catch more than a few small fish. That'll surely keep the load lighter.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Chest2- I don't think the ball bearings are a good idea on the beach.I have a fishnmate sr & love it.Just my .02


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The Fishmate Sr can hold a lot of stuff but it does get bogged down on really soft sand. If I take 6 rods, 3 tube holders, a cooler with ice, bait cooler, chair, and waders, it is a bear to get it to the beach on soft sand...but once near the water you can pull it with one hand.

Has saved me from making two trips to the surf and pier fishing is a breeze.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Do you really take 6 rods with you?
Why so many?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

#1. Because I can (Thanks to Fish-N-Mate, Sr.) 

#2. I usually take two conventional surf rods/reels, two spinning surf rods/reels, one light spinning and my 8' lure-chucking conventional rod/reel. Also, some of the guys I surf fish with only have one setup so I gladly hook them up with another setup when I can...

#3. I get one new rod/reel every year for my Birthday and some of these rods/reels are almost 20 years old. I have three setups that I purchased back in 1985, 1986, and 1987. Freshwater is another story...

#4. Who knows what will happen at the surf! You have to be ready to chuck lures in the surf if stripers and blues are chasing baitfish...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Great point,Sandcrab.

I love my cart,to the point,I am pretty lost not hauling that thing where ever I go fishing.

Now if the Misses will let me get that ATV,I can pull that cart down @ OBX.......{{{{{dream on}}}}...follow them monster reds


I carry 4 rods,a 50qt cooler,2 5 gallon buckets,about 20 lbs of lead,my Old blue smelly tackle bag,waders(fall and winter) or my hip boots.


Yeah I haul a bunch of stuff.....But think about it,Is it better to be equipped for the situation?Or left hanging with your pants down,wishing you had that 8 foot Key Largo lite spinning rod that can chuck a half ounce spoon(buck tail) to a school of macks or puppy drums 200 yards away.......But all you have is 1 casting reel (blown out) 1 spinning reel on your 12 foot heaver,that can only cast 4 or more ounces..too heavy and loud for them schooling fishies.

So if you ever have been in those situations,being equipped is so much better than not having the rite stuff.Or scrambling to make do with what you got.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Sandcrab- I want to know if you are married or what? Who gives these rods/reels for your B-day,if she's got a sister can I meet her.Kidding aside, I was woundering how the Fishmate Sr. or Jr. realy hold up? I have a Jeep Wrangler would one of them fit inside with my equipment.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Trigger,

My wife buys me a new rod and reel setup every year. I don't ask for much but I do buy good quality gear that I know will last. Some of my setups are over 20 years old and still kickin'.  

The surf cart has been a lifesaver (bad back) to me, and... even though it costs a couple of bucks ($150), it has paid for itself by being ready for any situation as NSFD has stated, enabled me to take mucho stuff to the beach, and let me relax and fish instead of making trip after trip back to the car for more stuff. You can load up enough stuff for you and your buddy to fish. One guy lugs it to the beach - the other guy lugs it back. 

Nothing like being real comfortable on the beach and having everything that you need...that's why you go to the beach right?

My cart fits into the back seat of my Old Cutlas Cierra after I take off the handle. I did replace all the locking pin holders (plastic line) with 100 lb test leader material. This is the only change I have made. And the wheels come off if you need them too.

If you fish the surf or do a lot of pier fishing, it is well worth the money. And when you get done fishing, you are not totally exausted from lugging stuff to/from the beach or pier.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Thanks for the info,I'll dig deep in my pocket and see if I can come up with the change to buy this item.Where did you get yours,maybe I'll see ya on the beach sometime. TRIGGER


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.fishnmate.com/senior.html


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Triggerfish, shop your local stores, I am SURE you can negotiate a better deal. All you have to do is make a good offer.

The carts are advertised at $199, I have seen $184.95 all over the place and I know they can be had for less than $180. Your problem is shipping.


----------



## c-dog23 (Apr 4, 2002)

hey guys 

try this site www.jamestackel.com They have the Sr.($185)& the Jr.(149) these prices include the shipping. Let me know what you guys think about that deal


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Link didn't work for me, but if the cart was in the 170 range I would say go for it, unless you have a local shop that carries them. You probably can get it for 170 from them also and save shipping.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Aug 1, 2001)

Try
James Tackle

and here is the direct link to the fish-n-Mate page on Jim's site.

Fish-n-Mate on James Tackle

Dave


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I built my beach cart out of scedule 40 1" pvc. Tires are from a hand truck I got cheap from a flea mart. they were blow up air tires and work great. the whole cart works great and I only have $60 into it. As long as u dont have steps handle and ll works great out of pvc. I will post a pic when I get film developed.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

CDog,

I got my fish'n mate cart from James Tackle. He is fantastic for service and information. The cart is great we use it for 
other activities besides surf fishing it came
in handy at the airshow. we put a cooler,
folding chairs, camera equipment and a beach
umbrella in one of the rod holders.


----------



## hookinfinger (Feb 7, 2000)

has anyone tried the fish n mate on stairs ? i have 12 stairs at the end of my walkway leading to the beach and was wondering if this cart would do the trick.
thanks,dennis


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I don't think there would be a problem with steps. With the oversized inflated tires, this is not a problem. I hop curbs with mine all the time loaded with all my "must have to go fishing" stuff.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

12 steps. I don't think I would want to try it with a loaded cart. Down would be ok, but up is going to be a pain. However, I think any cart other than a dolly is going to have a problem loaded.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

OMG, when I get a digital camera, I need to post a picture of the cart my father and I built. Its a wooden contraption with like 4 tiers of goodies. We kept adding on to it whenever we came up with something new, and it looks really ridiculous. BUT, it works, and works well. You should see people's expressions of ridicule when we pull up, but those smirks turn to looks of awe when they see the great organization, like when in the middle of a hot kingfish bite, we can be rerigged, rebaited and all ready to fish in uner 2 minutes. Its a not so lean, kinda mean, super duper fishing machine. 

AtlantaKing


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

i picked up my fish mate jr last year last year at east coast sports in surf city north carolina it was $149.00 and change. and they will ship nation wide. sorry i dont have phone number.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's the link for anyone that wants it. 

Being a fisherman (collectors) I would highly recommend the larger model to take everything in one trip - 8 rods, cooler, chair, bait cooler, 5 gal pail, waders, you get the picture. 

http://www.fishnmate.com/senior.html


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

i agree . my JR cart is great........... could stand to be bigger. still better than lugging the stuff by hand though


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Nice cart Beachbms, now if I can figure out where I can get my hands on some wheels.What's the demetions of the carring space for your cooler,tackle box and so forth,I can get the material from work,old scraps of aluminum for the base and then I can go from there.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey! I didn't get an umbrella when I got my cart!


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey Guys...

I have to say the Fish N Mate Sr. is they best thing that happened to me. Me and my Pops bought one and its great. We can get everything in there that we need for the pier or surf. We used to use an old grocery cart but that thging finally gave out on us. My dad got his for half price at Holiday Sports on St.Barnabas Rd. in Marlowe Heights Md. because he went in there and went crazy buying everything. If you need a cart go with the Sr. you will be glad you did.


MC


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

And..you can tow it with one hand and still carry your coffee or beer with the other...


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Inside dementions are 22*38 The 32qt cooler I have is made by coleman and is 22" long. The handle out of pvc didnt work being glued in, so I attached it with a strap, now works like a wagon handle. I was told you can get wheels like that at a local flea mart.......might be something to look into. Old handtruck wheels would work too.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

I just want to know if I can get a commission from fishnmate when all the shoobies @ my beach see me hauling all my rods + all the chairs & stuff we take to the beach this summer. I know they'll be at least 10 on the beach next yr. after I tell them where to get one.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

beachbms,
it probably would be good to take the extra time to see if you can find the wheels with the sealed bearing. otherwise you could be buying wheels every year. got into that issue a few years back. the sand kills a set of bearings. good luck


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Kinda BIG... a little mods and you might be onto something.
Florida fishing

did i do this right?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

How mutch larger is the the Sr compared to the Jr.I have a Jr model that I baught at Bills Sport Shop last year.Could I still be able to fit the Sr in my Ford Bronco 2.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I think so, I saw Sandcrab fit his Sr in his four door sedan, in his back seat.

Please let us know if anyone sees deals on these Fish-N-Mate carts.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.fishnmate.com/senior.html 

Go with the Senior if you are going to get one. You'll save yourself some headache when you want to take more stuff or fish with a couple of friends. 

*The Senior cart:*

Loaded with 15 Incredible Features

The frame is made of lightweight, corrosion resistant aluminum tubing. 

*Disassembled- it measures 22"x 50"x10½" and weights only 24lbs. *

Cargo weight capacity easily exceeds 200 lbs. 

Inflatable Carlisle pneumatic tires measure 5½" x 15"(nobbie treaded) 

Tires mounted on nylon & fiberglass reinforced rims. (Inflated to 24psi.) 

Bearings are also made of nylon and will not rust. 

8 Aluminum rod holders mounted on the exterior of the frame. 

Tackle station & bait basket mounted on an aluminum post. 

Tackle station can be placed in any aluminum rod holder 

Food grade cutting board impregnated with an ultra violet inhibitor. 

7" bait basket . (Can also be used to sift sand fleas) 

Removable Tee bar handle with foam covered grips (adjustable). 

2 retractable support legs that can be lowered to give better stability. 

A 24" Fish stick decal mounted directly on the frame for convenience. 

All hardware is stainless steel. (Push pins, u-bolts, nuts etc.) 

*The Junior cart:*

Loaded with 15 Incredible Features
*Italics denotes a difference from the larger cart

The frame is made of lightweight, corrosion resistant aluminum tubing.

**Disassembled- it measures 20"x 40"x 10½" and weights only17lbs. *

Cargo weight capacity easily exceeds 200 lbs. 

*Inflatable Carlisle pneumatic tires measure 4" x 13½"(grove treaded) 

Tires mounted on nylon & fiberglass reinforced rims. (Inflated to 30psi.)

Bearings are also made of nylon and will not rust. 

*5 aluminum rod holders mounted on the exterior of the frame. 

Tackle station & bait basket mounted on an aluminum post.

Tackle station can be placed in any aluminum rod holder

Food grade cutting board impregnated with an ultra violet inhibitor. 

7" bait basket. (Can also be used to sift sand fleas)

Removable Tee bar handle with foam covered grips (adjustable). 

2 retractable support legs that can be lowered to give better stability.

A 24" measuring decal mounted directly on the frame for convenience. 

All hardware is stainless steel. (Push pins, u-bolts, nuts etc.)


----------



## Flounderman (Feb 4, 2001)

I live 15 min by bicycle from the Lesner Bridge in VA Beach. I will be buying a Fish-N-Mate Jr and hooking it up to my bicycle. I called Fish-N-Mate and they even sell a bicycle hitch for it. Got a 711 enroute for coffee and ice. Bait store next to the bridge. Aint life great. Exercise and Fishing is a great combo.


----------



## Flounderman (Feb 4, 2001)

I got the Fish-N-Mate Jr for $149.99 + Tax at Oceans East II. Bought a rear luggage rack for my bicycle. I attached the cart handle to the rear rack (29.95 at Contes) using a long heavy bungee cord (tight fit, double wrapped). The handle fits perfectly with the bike rack and cart is level. Loaded her up and took her for a test ride. Tracks like a dream and there is very little resistance pulling it. All I need now is some decent weather so I can head for Lynhaven Inlet.

HINT: If you really want justification to buy this cart use it as I do for garden work. More stable than a wheelbarrow great for moving dirt and tools. Was also thinking that rigged with my bike I could make it a ride along cart for my grandlchildren. That will be as soon as I add the cupholder. Will try and get a picture posted soon. 

<*####<


----------



## Bigblock (Dec 24, 2002)

I have had great luck with a modified housekeeping cart, can pick them up at any D.R.M.O. sale on millitary bases or in hotel/kitchen supply catalogs.I like it bucause I bring everything but the kitchen sink(2 to 3 ice chests, two tackel boxes, livewell, piergaf,piernet ho and a handey sink to keep them hands clean ha-ha-ha) Does well on piers but a real bear on dirt or sand.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Never mind.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Bigblock, welcome to th land of th internet. Glad ya finally figgured it out.  

BTW we can put my cobia in my cooler on my pier cart in a few weeks.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Oops


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Question for the fishmate owners. Does it ride better in the sand if you air down a lb or 2? Just curious...4x4 bubbas do it all the time at OBX with their trucks.

 

macman


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Macman,

Never touched my air valves yet and I have owned my Sr for over 3 years.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Nope, haven't aired down. Don't need traction, need lift. In fact I have been thinking about a piece of heavy rubber or leather to keep the rear from dragging in the sand.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Thanks for the info! I'm thinking of getting the Junior version for my Jeep. Sounds like Turf and Surf needs some shocks!  

Macman


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

S 7 T,

What do you mean by bogging down?  Do you take a lot of stuff with you when you hit the beach? I carry 5 rods, 50 lb tackle box, cooler and ice, bait cooler, chair, 5 gallon pail, waders, and jacket and it rides over the sand with ease. Did you take off the "T-bar" that goes in the back of the cart? If you haven't, this is why it bogs down. The T-bar is only used if you want to sit on the cart or for stability at rest. I don't even use mine.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Guess one mans ease is anothers toil there Sandcrab. The rear T-bar is in it's stowed and locked position. 

Does your ease of pulling occur in soft fresh sand or sand that has been packed by the tides? We carry about the same stuff, but I sure can't call it "with ease." Of course I am 54 years of age and you may be in the thirty something group so it may well be easy to you.  

Hey NS4D, you call pulling your cart down to the Spit "with ease?" 
I fully agree, and would not have any other except maybe the balloon tire cart, it is easier than a sled, but not like pulling it across a pier or parking lot!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Who Sandcrab? In his Thirties? Ha I've seen him a couple times. I believe he is in the 50 something group too!  Nah I am gonna guess 44 at the most.  Of course this comes from a young 25 yr old buck like me


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

FYI - I just turned 49.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

See you look good for your age!  Too bad you don't feel it right now. Best of luck on your healing phase.


----------

